# stx38 brake problems



## ronmonroe34 (May 8, 2012)

brakes seems to be adjusted. however, when im mowing, it will only stop when i press clutch and brake at same time. is that normal? i am afraid im goin to eventually burn clutch up by depressing clutch pedal to often. shoul brakes stop the mower with brake pedal alone. stx38 yellow deck...any help woul be greatly appreciated


----------

